# Dogs on campsites in france?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi you guys ,
We have got some good info from this site and are taking our pooch Anouk on her hols on Friday we cross with the Chunnel 3am We have already booked our return vet appt and stay at Camping la chaumere who have been extremely helpful by email.
What we really need to know is somewhere relatively safe for us to stopover till morning when we get to Calais . Also this may seem stupid but how do you go on with your dog on campsites and the like in France is it the same as here ? Obviously we clean up after her but does she need to be kept on a lead all the time off site are there generally places in france where we can let her off to run about etc . I know this may sound stupid but I can't find any info on dog laws in France. We are generally heading through Normandy into Brittany . We don't want to be having a nice country walk only for a farmer to shoot her coz she is off lead of course we wouldn't let her worry livestock . 
Do french parks allow dogs I know she can go into some Resturaunts if she is well behaved !
Thanks in anticipation for anyones helpful info it would all be appreciated


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I do not think that the French shoot dogs because they are not on a lead.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

What I mean is I don't know the laws of the country side in France . Where are you allowed to excersise your dog off lead ?


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*dogs in france*

As long as he doesn't bark all day! your fellow brits won't complain, I always find it difficult to understand why dog lovers thing every other loves dogs. As to where to excersise him - if he's not likely to do a runner then I would think theres more space in france than in our overcrowded little britain for him to gain excersise. Have a good time.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You will see a sign......a picture of a dog with no lead on.......it will have a cross through it .....it might say........... .sans laisse...............but only the tourists will pay any attention whatsoever about it...............and only the tourists will pick up the muck.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with Billy M. Just don't let her run free on farmland. Some beaches in Normandy don't allow dogs, but you will see the signs.

It is possible that you will be asked at some campsites to produce proof of up to date rabies vaccination.

We were very apprehensive the first time we took Lucy to France, and like you, we stayed at Camping la Chaumiere. Bernadette and Guy are lovely, and the vet, Dr Dandrifosse is a dish!!!

Relax and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for your advice, I do feel less worried now it is marvellous that we have this scheme and we can take her with us. Good luck and happy holidays to anyone taking their pet with them , maybe we will meet on route!
Salute Nickynoo


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

We take our two with us but rarely use a camp site a camp site but most open spaces in France and walks it is O/K to let them run off lead. Will try to make a note of the places we visit that have good off lead runs for dogs! and will post when we get back in november


----------

